# Brazo Robot 2012



## SillMar (Jun 4, 2012)

Hola, estoy cursando el ultimo año para recibirme de técnico electrónico. Estoy trabajando en mi proyecto final, un brazo robot. Para ello necesito la colaboración de ustedes en el siguiente pequeño cuestionario.
Desde ya muchas gracias.
El brazo robot es manejado pro medio de la computadora (programa visual Basic) a través del puerto paralelo. Su base gira 180º. El terminal utilizado es una mano. Posee 4º de libertad. es capaz de ubicarse en el angulo que el operario desee, tomar y trasladar objetos.

1.¿Que les parece el proyecto?
2.¿Es viable?
3.¿Que mejora le realizarían?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Justiciero24 (Jun 4, 2012)

Bueno, ay van las respuestas:

1.- Es muy buen proyecto, sobretodo por la parte del control computarizado.
2.- Yo opino que es opcion muy viable, debido a su versatilidad, podria usarse en una fabrica, un laboratorio e incluso en una escuela para enseñar a los alumnos, ademas al ser controlado por computadora se convierte en una herramienta practica, aunque quiza pueda ser un poco costozo.
3.- Yo le daria mas libertad de moviento, un control computarizado con un puerto mas moderno, y sensores en la mano para saber que tan cerca esta el objeto, si lo tomo y para que la mano pare automaticamente cuando tenga el objeto para evitar dañarlo por la presion.

salu2, espero haberte ayudado


----------



## SillMar (Jun 4, 2012)

Gracias. Muy útil la opinion y los consejos, muchisimas gracias.


----------



## analogico (Jun 4, 2012)

rs232  y es bidireccional mas  fácil de usar con  pics, arduino  esos inventos
puedes ponerle sensores al brazo y recibir por el mismo puerto
 tienes adaptadores usb-rs232 de modo d que puedes usar hasta un notebook


----------



## 300 KVA (Jun 4, 2012)

creo que el visual basic no es la mejor opción, el windows (despues del 98) es muy celoso con los puertos y para usarlos necesitas librerias especiales (yo perdí el uso de mi robot similar al tuyo por eso hasta conseguir una computadora suficientemente obsoleta)

el puterto paralelo a veces cambia de valor sin que eso signifique un cambio real, para identificar un valor correcto dispara un pulso en la linea strobe (pin 1) con el que habilitas un registro que pueden ser flip flops D con el reloj a strobe.

los otros puertos no los he manejado.


----------



## SillMar (Jun 5, 2012)

Muchas gracias mu útil la información.

300 KVA ¿qué me recomiendas que no sea el visual basic?. Gracias.


----------



## analogico (Jun 5, 2012)

no es un problema del  lenguaje
es   problema del sistema operativo

si quieres usar el puerto paralelo necesitas  usar un pc con una placa madre con puerto paralelo
los usb-paralelo no sirven y los pci-paralelo dan muchos problemas


----------



## 300 KVA (Jun 6, 2012)

puedes usar visual basic, pero con librerias importadas de otros proveedores (las que he visto son caras), yo usaba qbasic (si no tienes un titulo en arqueologia o lenguas muertas probablemente no lo conozcas he he )
porque en ese se pueden mandar comandos directo al hardware "out(888),variable" para la impresora que tenía o "variable = inp(887)", la computadora que usaba tenia sistema operativo MS DOS (de nuevo, encontrar una es trabajo para Indiana Jones)


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 6, 2012)

Yo personalmente participo del grupo de desarrollo de robótica de la UTN en mendoza. En mi caso tenemos un manipulador de 5 grados de libertad, que tiene motores de CC y encoder's basados en potenciómetros lineales.

Para el sistema de control utilizamos 3 PID y 2 proporcionales/derivativos, todos los sistemas de control se implementan en un microcontrolador ATmega2560. El mayor problema es como enviar las señales de setpoint a cada uno de los eslabones, a mi se me ocurrieron 3 (que por su facilidad en cuanto a la implementación, me parecieron los más adecuados).

- Control mediante una pantalla con interfaz de usuario, que a través de un menú en un LCD podemos configurar todos los parámetros importantes mediante pulsadores. 

- Lectura de los diferentes parámetros de control mediante el uso de una memoria SD. Previamente se graban las diferentes posiciones en un archivo de texto plano o con formato excel, donde se tiene una idea clara de lo que hace cada eslabón.
El microcontrolador tendría un decodificador de instrucciones que leería línea a línea el archivo y procesaría las instrucciones para posicionar el brazo robótico.

- Control mediante USB - Serial. Se realiza una aplicación de control para la PC que envía un comando formateado según lo que necesitemos hacer; el microcontrolador tiene implementado un parser que decodifica los comandos y los procesa para gestionar los movimientos de los diferentes eslabones.

Eso en cuanto al software/control. En cuanto al hardware implementamos lo siguiente:

- Placa de potencia basada en L293B, no necesitamos mucha potencia y con el driver mencionado es suficiente.
- Brazo robótico estudiantil totalmente construido en acero con reducciones selladas  y engranajes de bronce.
- Placa de control basada en un Arduino Mega 2560, elegimos esta última por la gran capacidad de RAM/ROM y la facilidad para programar en C++/processing.

En fin espero que con lo que te digo puedas darte una idea en cuanto a la construcción de tu proyecto.


----------



## SillMar (Jun 6, 2012)

Muchas gracias. He tomado sus consejos y voy a utilizar el puerto serie, la verdad es un poco mas sencillo el envio y la recepcion de datos. Muchas gracias. Espero que me sigan ayudando todo lo que me han dicho me es muy util.


----------



## 300 KVA (Jun 11, 2012)

con el puerto serie tienes la ventaja de que los pic de la serie 16xx ya manejan el formato del serial (un 16f877 maneja el puerto en modo USART, serial, asíncrono en recepción y transmisión), y para que le hable a la PC nadamás necesitas un MAX232 y como 5 capacitores.
mucha suerte con tu brazo


----------



## vichito (Jun 14, 2012)

mm... es bueno el proyecto pero tiene la aplicacion de crear rutinas de trabajo? si no es asi podrias tratar de hacerlo, de esa manera puedes configurarlo para que haga un movimiento especifico ya grabado por el usuario y con respecto a la comunicacion, existen algunos pic que tienen puertos usb listos, ahora tambien existen unos chip que te convierten la señal serial del rs232 para conectarla en un puerto usb... y listo


----------



## 300 KVA (Jun 14, 2012)

mi experiencia es que lo difícil es sacar los datos de la computadora, las rutinas se vuelven algo fácil al tener toda la computadora para trabajar.


----------

